# Aires in Spain



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of any decent aires between San Sebastian and Tarragona. We will be travelling early March. Thanks  
Margaret


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can check here: http://www.lapaca.org/areas/areas.html?PHPSESSID=be6391939a1bf9264a8ab8a09e65518a

It is in Spanish but the map will still be fine for non Spanish speakers, Alan.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

The most comprehensive list I know of aires and stopovers is to be found at:

http://www.asandac.org/Docs/ÁREASDESERVICIOacsENESPAÑARevision161009.pdf

Cheers,

Mike


----------

